# Fish Reports Sanibel, Marco Bridge Naples Pier



## piker (Mar 14, 2003)

I file this report thanks to advice from Jighead and Orange and others.

Fished Sanibel few days ago at dusk on an outgoing tide...nothing but RED TIDE and SAND FLEAS..oh yeah one catfish. Red tide seems to be moving north.

Fished Naples Pier mid day on incoming tide with live shrimp and that pink jig thing for pompano. Caught 2 pomano...two keeper trout on shrimp a couple lady fish...lot of people...not always a lot of fish.

Fished the Marco Bridge Catwalk on 951 three straight days ending yesterday using only live shrimp. Each day was 2 hours on an incoming tide early to mid afternoon. Over the three days caught 3 snook to 24", a dozen good sized pompano, a small shark, 2 sheephead, a few mangrove snapper. Saw a lot of fish caught at this spot.

Even fished with a guide in Pine Island Sound on Friday only 3 trout ?! Red tide and heavy wind I guess.

For my money Marco Catwalk is the best. The least crowded and most productive. Hope this helps anyone coming to south west florida. Thanks again to those who helped me.

Once you've had Piker

You never have it again

Piker


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sound's to me like you didn't do to bad.  
Better than NADA dam thing. Thank's for the report .

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## PacMan (Aug 15, 2001)

Thanks for that post, I'll be down in Marco from 6/27 to 7/6! I hope that the fishing is still hot that time of year. Too bad the snook will be out of season.


----------

